# Breckenridge and Keystone Times



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Those jumps... :blowup:


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Quality riding man. :thumbsup:

Now let me tell you the only thing that should be on your X-mas list:
GOPRO (at least)


Whatever camera your using is good for starting out but your video quality should equal your riding quality. Cutting yourself short man!


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Certified fresh dude


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Am i having dejavu . :hope::storm:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Didn't you get the memo you fucking suck. Nice dad cam!


----------

